# How-To: Replace the Distributor on a '99 Sentra



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's going on guys,

My best friend brought his '99 Sentra over to my pad this past weekend so that I can assist him with replacing the distributor. It turned out to be a relatively easy job so I decided to share this fundamental write-up with you guys 

--Tools and Parts needed for the job--
Wrench or ratchet
Screwdriver
Nissan Sentra O-ring
Nissan Sentra distributor


1) Locate the distributor on your Nissan Sentra by the cables running to it from the spark plugs. The distributor is in the engine block and it should be easy to access. Refer to this Sentra distributor diagram for further clarification on its location.

2) Check that the engine is on Top Dead Center (TDC) and that the No. 1 piston is on compression stroke. If they aren't, the engine won't work properly when you install the new distributor.

3) Disconnect the negative cable on the battery, then pull the spark plug wires from the distributor cap.

4) Mark the engine block with a marker pen, lining up and indicating the distributor and rotor positions. Remove the distributor cap.

5) Remove the screws on the wiring connections with a screwdriver, then take the connections off the distributor.

6) Unbolt the bolt or bolts that hold the distributor in the engine; a wrench or ratchet will do the job. The number of bolts varies according to the year.

7) Raise the distributor out of the cylinder block.

--Distributor replacement--

1) Put in a new distributor housing O-ring before installing the new distributor.

2) Line up the rotor with the mark on the housing when you install the distributor. 

3) Work to seat the distributor snugly in the housing, then be sure the distributor gear is fully engaged.

4) Hand-tighten the hold-down bolt or bolts.

5) Reattach the distributor pick-up lead wires and the distributor cap. Pop the spark plug wires back on and attach the negative cable to the battery.

6) Use a ratchet to tighten the hold-down bolt or bolts on the engine.

As always, feel free to add your own insights to this thread! :banana:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

5b) Snug up the hold-down bolt for the distributor.
5c) Adjust timing in accordance with the manual.
5d) Adjust base idle in accordance with the manual.
5e) Recheck timing to make sure it didn't change.

Just because the old and new distributor are in exactly the same spot doesn't necessarily mean the timing is correct, or that it was correct in the first place.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

*R:*

Hey thanks for the procedure. It will help me sometime.


----------

